# Renting Benidorm Area



## webby20 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi all. Further to our earlier posts regarding moving to Benidorm 2017, we have been looking at various long term property rental websites but they don't really give you a sense of where they are in relation to Benidorm itself. Could we have recommendations for nice smallish towns/villages not too far from Benidorm but far enough away to get some peace away from the bright lights so to speak. We were looking at Albir and the likes but feel they are too touristy for what we are wanting. Thanks guys. Webby


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

webby20 said:


> Hi all. Further to our earlier posts regarding moving to Benidorm 2017, we have been looking at various long term property rental websites but they don't really give you a sense of where they are in relation to Benidorm itself. Could we have recommendations for nice smallish towns/villages not too far from Benidorm but far enough away to get some peace away from the bright lights so to speak. We were looking at Albir and the likes but feel they are too touristy for what we are wanting. Thanks guys. Webby


Google maps might help, but you cant beat going over there and finding an area that suits you

Jo xxx


----------



## webby20 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah that's true. We are hoping to pop out for a few weeks later in the year. Will be nice to drive round various places for ourself. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

webby20 said:


> Yeah that's true. We are hoping to pop out for a few weeks later in the year. Will be nice to drive round various places for ourself. Thanks


Its the best way + you get a holiday lol!!! Its difficult when you see all these places etc on the internet. Maybe pick a few that appeal and when you go over, take a look and if you like em, contact the agent. Generally speaking, agents tend to respond better if you are there in the country, rather than emails

Jo xxx


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Have a look at La Nucia. I know several people who work in Benidorm but they live in La Nucia. Others similar are Polop and Alfaz del Pi.

It really depends if you will have a car or will be relying on public transport. The above places you would really need a car.


----------



## webby20 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for all your helpful replies Webby


----------



## dawes85 (Jun 3, 2016)

*moving to spain*

hi all am wanting some advice about the possibility of moving to the benidorm area me and my wife have given this some serious thought and are now seriously considering moving out next year 2017 i currently work for jet 2 holiday company at leeds bradford airport and will get a transfer to alicante my wife has also worked in travel for the past 10 years wanting some advice on finding properties and schooling for our 2 children thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dawes85 said:


> hi all am wanting some advice about the possibility of moving to the benidorm area me and my wife have given this some serious thought and are now seriously considering moving out next year 2017 i currently work for jet 2 holiday company at leeds bradford airport and will get a transfer to alicante my wife has also worked in travel for the past 10 years wanting some advice on finding properties and schooling for our 2 children thank you


Welcome to the forum, first of all you need to do some fact finding visits to establish what there is, what you need and how you would fit it. Your children's ages would depend on what schools will be available to you. Are you going to rent a property? Are you going to have a car? Do you need to be close to any amenities, shops, public transport.....? 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

DunWorkin said:


> Have a look at La Nucia. I know several people who work in Benidorm but they live in La Nucia. Others similar are Polop and Alfaz del Pi.
> 
> It really depends if you will have a car or will be relying on public transport. The above places you would really need a car.


Alfaz del Pi is a lovely small Spanish town which is the closest to Benidorm of these three Towns . It is relatively quiet and not too Touristy, and you really don't need a car because the Number 10 Bus service runs between here, Albir and Benidorm.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

There are plenty of quiet residential areas at Benidorm. I live on the outskirts of town and our area is very quiet even in the evenings. Quarter hour walk and we are amoungst the lively areas.

Alfaz, Albir and Altea are all tourist towns but not so busy as Benidorm. You can get to all those towns within half hour bus ride (and for only €1.50) For La Nucia and Polop you will need a car to get to and from Benidorm as the bus service is difficult.

A lot of the town and villages further inland have limited services.

If there are any specific questions regarding Benidorm I may be able to help.

Steve


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

If you contact Mrypg on this forum she can definitely help you

She has a tent on the large campsite in Benidorm and as both facilities cleaning manager and bingo caller there she has a lot of contacts

She was recently telling us there's a caravan next to her available soon so might be worth a try


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Does the tent have its own shower cubicle?


----------



## nicnic (Jan 16, 2017)

dawes85 said:


> hi all am wanting some advice about the possibility of moving to the benidorm area me and my wife have given this some serious thought and are now seriously considering moving out next year 2017 i currently work for jet 2 holiday company at leeds bradford airport and will get a transfer to alicante my wife has also worked in travel for the past 10 years wanting some advice on finding properties and schooling for our 2 children thank you


Hi dawes85
Can I ask if you speak Spanish? as I believe there are vacancies working at Alicante Airport check in with Jet2 as I was thinking of applying :ranger: just unsure how fluent one needs to be


----------

